# Pellets vs Chips?



## Skiddy (May 17, 2021)

I picked up an AMNPS  and grabbed a bag of Traeger apple wood pellets. I used the apple chips for half the smoke then switched to pellets and the smoke was very different. I noticed the pellets produced more smoke but the chips smelled much sweeter?


----------



## normanaj (May 17, 2021)

What kind of smoker?An electric like the Masterbuilt or something else?Knowing what smoker you're using will help considerably in answering you're questions.

I would also highly recommend using pellet dust instead of whole pellets,you'll get much cleaner smoke.And the Traeger pellets aren't the best you could be using.


----------



## smokerjim (May 17, 2021)

i will agree,  in my opinion  pellets work fine but chips give a cleaner smoke. never tried chips in the amnps. or did you use the chips in your smokers tray.


----------



## Chasdev (May 17, 2021)

Chips all the way.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 17, 2021)

Chasdev said:


> Chips all the way.


I been mixing pellets with chips thinking the pellets are needed to keep it burning good.  Does using all chips burn OK and about how long?


----------



## zwiller (May 17, 2021)

normanaj said:


> I would also highly recommend using pellet dust instead of whole pellets,you'll get much cleaner smoke.And the Traeger pellets aren't the best you could be using.


+1.  Mailbox mod can also help.  No way I am loading chips every half hour.


----------



## Skiddy (May 20, 2021)

normanaj said:


> What kind of smoker?An electric like the Masterbuilt or something else?Knowing what smoker you're using will help considerably in answering you're questions.
> 
> I would also highly recommend using pellet dust instead of whole pellets,you'll get much cleaner smoke.And the Traeger pellets aren't the best you could be using.


yep its a MES40 and I was just using the tray I didnt have a torch handy to light  the pellet tray.


----------



## JWFokker (Jul 15, 2021)

Chips produce much more fragrant smoke than pellets. Only downside is that the tube is done in 1 to 1.5hrs and the pellets will burn for 4 hours.


----------

